# correct coding for avastin



## coderknitter (Dec 20, 2012)

When coding Avastin (J3590) for treating DME what are the correct codes to submit to Medicare? The LCD states 362.07 requires additional coding per ICD-9. ICD-9 states code underlying disease first (diabetes) and 362.07 must be used with a code for diabetic retinopathy 362.01-362.06. In LCD 25820 (A46095) 362.07 and 362.02 are the only valid diabetic retinopathy codes listed. Is the correct coding 250.xx, 362.07, 362.02?  Is 362.02 the ONLY retnopathy code that can be used? Thanks for any help I can get.


----------



## ilovetiki2006@yahoo.com (Dec 20, 2012)

*Response to Avastin*

I code avastin for medicare for dme. I submit as it follows, primary dx 362.07, then dx codes in the range of 362.02 - 362.06 as secondary, then either dx 250.50 or 250.51 as the tertiary. I hope this info helps.

Regards,
Leane Trost
CPC
Eye Care For the Adirondacks


----------



## coderknitter (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you for the info. I appreciate your help. 

Brenda Wilson, CPC


----------

